# Video Golf Swing - too Long and Across the Line



## String22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is a video of my golf swing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB3JD6P3vsY

It's too long (overswing) and across the line. I would like to be short of parallel and laid off. How can I achieve this and fix that problem?

Thanks,
String22


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 3, 2013)

Try keeping the left arm straight for as long as possible, with the feeling that you are pushing into the left side of your left wrist. Make sure you stay 'connected; though - on the backswing not letting the right elbow stray too far from you right hip and keep your rib-cage close to your left one - reversing how you stay connected on the downswing. That should restrict the 'drop' that you do at the top and/because it will be slightly shorter.

Something that was quite noticeable is how much you shift your weight forward, toward your toes - an action called 'erly extension'. That's why you end up quite cramped through impact - you have effectively stepped 6 inches forward in your stance! There's a couple of drills that can help that, one involving a mock swing with your backside against a chair - it shouldn't leave the chair. Another involves starting the swing but dropping the club. Region3 probably still has the video for that one; I can;t find it.

All the above has my usual 'not qualified' disclaimer btw. Best to go see your Pro!

Good Luck!


----------



## String22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			keep your rib-cage close to your left one - reversing how you stay connected on the downswing.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your advice! Please could you explain what you mean by the above rib cage thing?



Foxholer said:



			Something that was quite noticeable is how much you shift your weight forward, toward your toes - an action called 'erly extension'.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean I shift my weight forward towards the ball on the backswing or downswing?

Thanks again, I'll take this on board


----------



## bobmac (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you have any swing thoughts at the moment, things you think about DURING your swing ?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 3, 2013)

String22 said:



			Thanks for your advice! Please could you explain what you mean by the above rib cage thing?



Do you mean I shift my weight forward towards the ball on the backswing or downswing?

Thanks again, I'll take this on board
		
Click to expand...

Here's a better explanation and the classic connection drill for improving connection
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kp_Hdoxk3k

'moving forward' isn't actually a great description of Early Extension either. Here's a better one,
If you were to put the cursor/pointer or draw a vertical line at the back edge of your hips/backside at the top of the swing, you would notice your backside moves towards the ball - demonstrated from 20 secs into this vid, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeGZEfpdGO4 Putting the cursor on the yours, the same thing happens, which is why you get cramped later in the swing. Here's the chair drill http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYzdqqpZzAY

And follow Bob's prompting. He's the PGA Pro!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 3, 2013)

I think this is the video that Foxholer mentions, although it's not specifically for early extension. I found it helped me to stop rushing at the top, which probably helps other faults as well which tend to creep in when I try to hit the ball too hard.

This is very hard to do by the way, to drop it and have it stay horizontal!

[video=youtube;P38JNe-HMsM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P38JNe-HMsM[/video]


----------



## CMAC (Jul 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Here's a better explanation and the classic connection drill for improving connection
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Kp_Hdoxk3k

!
		
Click to expand...

I'd forgotten about that 'leadbetter' type drill- explains quite a few erratic problems I've been having lately- thanks.

Worth noting though that this drills for 8-9-PW shots not for full driver drills (no sound so maybe it was said in video but I can only watch.....I like to watch)


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 3, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I think this is the video that Foxholer mentions, although it's not specifically for early extension.
		
Click to expand...

Rats!

Yes, That was the one, but I thought it was for EE, not OTT! Er, 'my bad!'

And I too was missing sound in places btw. And as another side, the guy is right about Quiros. I've had the pleasure of being quite close to him for 18 holes twice. Very impressive! Not the 'usual' flight shape though. Flat flight that just keeps going! Cambo has similar flight, if not as long. Most big guns have high arc.


----------



## String22 (Jul 3, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Do you have any swing thoughts at the moment, things you think about DURING your swing ?
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes I try to think of making a smooth takeaway. And to try and fix my problem I try to stay connected, where my upper right arm tries to not get too far away from my side on the backswing. 

This shortens my swing, but it's then still not short of parallel and it's still across the line.


----------



## String22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			'moving forward' isn't actually a great description of Early Extension either. Here's a better one,
If you were to put the cursor/pointer or draw a vertical line at the back edge of your hips/backside at the top of the swing, you would notice your backside moves towards the ball - demonstrated from 20 secs into this vid, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeGZEfpdGO4 Putting the cursor on the yours, the same thing happens, which is why you get cramped later in the swing. Here's the chair drill http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYzdqqpZzAY

Click to expand...

I've just practiced some early extension work, the correct feeling to me feels like my backside is moving away from the ball on the downswing instead of towards it, which creates a lot of room for me on the downswing. So I feel like I'm almost doing a tiger woods style squat on the downswing which reduces the angle between my chest and legs, instead of increasing that angle which is what early extension would be. Is this sounding correct?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 3, 2013)

String22 said:



			I've just practiced some early extension work, the correct feeling to me feels like my backside is moving away from the ball on the downswing instead of towards it, which creates a lot of room for me on the downswing. So I feel like I'm almost doing a tiger woods style squat on the downswing which reduces the angle between my chest and legs, instead of increasing that angle which is what early extension would be. Is this sounding correct?
		
Click to expand...

that sounds about right. I'm aware of, but live with, my marginal one -as there are far more serious things to sort out! 

Important to not go overboard on the feeling though. Too much can cause other balance issues than can cause you to 'throw the club' early! Keep checking against the chair - you should be simply parking each buttock on it, not really pushing with either. Good to see that the effect is more room, so probably a better plane, in the downswing. 

How's the flatter, shorter backswing going?


----------



## String22 (Jul 3, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			How's the flatter, shorter backswing going?
		
Click to expand...

Well I've been working on that for about 8 years with no success. Being connected helps a bit, but still not short of parallel. And there's no way I'm able to achieve a laid off position at the top of the backswing. When Tiger changed his swing for the first time around 1998, he went from being way across the line to being very laid off, I'd LOVE to know how he did that. I'd even be happy with laid off but still past parallel, that would be a better start.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 3, 2013)

String22 said:



			Well I've been working on that for about 8 years with no success. Being connected helps a bit, but still not short of parallel. And there's no way I'm able to achieve a laid off position at the top of the backswing. When Tiger changed his swing for the first time around 1998, he went from being way across the line to being very laid off, I'd LOVE to know how he did that. I'd even be happy with laid off but still past parallel, that would be a better start.
		
Click to expand...

Quieter wrists could help then. They seem to ne slightly too active and the across the line is simply 'recovery'. A one piece takeaway (with that towel under the arms) and that stretch/push into the left of the left wrist could be a good drill. 

Then just o out and play without thing too much. Getting technical on the course tends to introduce bad tension which is a killer of the swing!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 4, 2013)

This vid might be helpful too.

http://www.revolutiongolf.com/home/video/2524835896001


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2013)

String22 said:



			How can I achieve this and fix that problem?

Thanks,
String22
		
Click to expand...

What adverse affect is this having on your ball's flight?


----------



## String22 (Jul 8, 2013)

bobmac said:



			What adverse affect is this having on your ball's flight?
		
Click to expand...

I hit a lot of push fades and some pulls. 
Is there any 'natural' fix I can implement to be laid off at the top instead of across the line?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 8, 2013)

String22 said:



			I hit a lot of push fades and some pulls. 
Is there any 'natural' fix I can implement to be laid off at the top instead of across the line?
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think that it's getting 'across the line' that causes these?


----------



## String22 (Jul 8, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			What makes you think that it's getting 'across the line' that causes these?
		
Click to expand...

I think its being past parallel that contributes to the bad shots. Regardless, being short of parallel and more laid off will improve consistency. If being across the line was ideal then everyone would be striving for it, clearly this isn't the case, so I'm trying to correct the problem.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 8, 2013)

If you get laid off at the top, that may accentuate your pull and push fade


----------



## String22 (Jul 8, 2013)

bobmac said:



			If you get laid off at the top, that may accentuate your pull and push fade
		
Click to expand...

Ok how about a club shaft that points at the target, that would be nice


----------



## bobmac (Jul 8, 2013)

String22 said:



			Ok how about a club shaft that points at the target, that would be nice
		
Click to expand...

Nice maybe but not as important as what is happening at impact.
Don't get hooked up on trying to create the perfect swing just so it looks right.
If I were you I'd check my grip and swingpath and leave the rest alone


----------



## String22 (Jul 8, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Nice maybe but not as important as what is happening at impact.
Don't get hooked up on trying to create the perfect swing just so it looks right.
If I were you I'd check my grip and swingpath and leave the rest alone
		
Click to expand...

Ok changing impact is a difficult thing to do directly as it happens so fast, I'm more inclined to think about changing things on the backswing and setup to create a better impact as a result. Any ideas for that? Am I early extending?

Grips good, I've got a training grip with grooves that I constantly check my grip with. Also trying to work on a more in to out path.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 8, 2013)

I hit a lot of push fades and some pulls.
		
Click to expand...

A push fade can be caused by an *out to in swing path* with a open clubface to that path and possibly the target
Your pull will probably be caused by an *out to in swingpath* with the face square to that path.


Hence the reason I suggested you check your swing path and your grip

Your backswing WILL NOT cause a pull/push fade


----------



## String22 (Jul 8, 2013)

bobmac said:



			A push fade can be caused by an *out to in swing path* with a open clubface to that path and possibly the target
Your pull will probably be caused by an *out to in swingpath* with the face square to that path.
Hence the reason I suggested you check your swing path and your grip
Your backswing WILL NOT cause a pull/push fade
		
Click to expand...

Yep thanks, working on an in to out path now. Do you think I suffer from early extension?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 8, 2013)

String22 said:



			Yep thanks, working on an in to out path now. Do you think I suffer from early extension?
		
Click to expand...

There is a slight movement but not enough to worry about as far as priorities are concerned.


----------



## String22 (Jul 8, 2013)

bobmac said:



			There is a slight movement but not enough to worry about as far as priorities are concerned.
		
Click to expand...

So top priority should be swing path? 
I thought an out to in path with face open would be a slice where the ball starts left, where as my ball starts right and fades.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 8, 2013)

String22 said:



			So top priority should be swing path? 
I thought an out to in path with face open would be a slice where the ball starts left, where as my ball starts right and fades.
		
Click to expand...

The ball starts roughly where the clubface is pointing at impact and the out to in swing path puts the slice spin on the ball so it will start right then fade


----------

